# Help removing bathroom mirror



## johnv713 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm trying to remove a mirror in downstairs bathroom that has four corner tabs. The stupid home builder probably has the mirror glue or caulk down to the wall. It's stuck so what can I do aside from smashing it to pieces to take it off?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 25, 2015)

Try taking a piece of piano wire and pulling it down from both sides at the same time and see if you can slice the adhesive.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 25, 2015)

The upper tabs should slide away from the glass and allow you to lift it off the lower ones. You don't usually find glue and tabs in the same place.


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 25, 2015)

nealtw said:


> The upper tabs should slide away from the glass and allow you to lift it off the lower ones. You don't usually find glue and tabs in the same place.



One would think so but I removed all for tab and the mirror is glued shut against the Sheetrox.

Also tried a thin knife underneath that only helpe so much.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 25, 2015)

Saftey glasses and gloves would be my next suggestion.


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 25, 2015)

think i I might have to smash it


----------



## nealtw (Jun 25, 2015)

johnv713 said:


> think i I might have to smash it



Cut the drywall around it and a couple handhold and pull it off the wall, only a few scres or nails are holding it.


----------



## havasu (Jun 25, 2015)

I just removed a 4' x 6' mirror. The idiot previous owner placed huge 4" dollops of mirror tar about every square foot of the damn thing. I ended up taping the entire mirror, then had to smash it to remove it. Since I was changing to two smaller wood frame mirrors, I had to mud and texture the entire wall afterwards. Good luck and as said before, use thick gloves and goggles.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 25, 2015)

Cut as Neal suggested or pour water down from top to soften paper and work it off. I also like wire idea. Do not smash it you and Selfie don't need 7 bad luck years.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 26, 2015)

I think Bud's got a crush........


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 26, 2015)

Here's another one..it's almost too annoying from all the selfie she takes everyday.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 26, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I think Bud's got a crush........


 

Maybe just a little. 

Johnv
Thanks for the selfie man. And I meant it dont break that mirror havasu will be keeping us posted on his luck going forward. You are having great luck by the looks of it I wouldnt mess with that.


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yea I'm not doing too bad but to be honest I'm quite greedy if you know what I mean 

I will try the floss method if that doesn't help then I will try the wood shims. Not sure if I want to cut thru the dry wall but that may be the last resort.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 26, 2015)

Just leave those 4 corner things off for a day or two and in the middle of the night when you are sound asleep that sucker will come right off. That&#8217;s always how it works for me but only if I&#8217;m trying to save the mirror though. 

Any way you do it you are going to have to get the drywall compound and tape out. sometimes its easier to put a whole piece in than fix a bunch of spots. 

And nothing wrong with being greedy.  :worthless:


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 26, 2015)

K seven years starts today,come get me ..sigh.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 26, 2015)

I see some scrape marks, but I also see a central smash mark. Did you just choose the express route, or did it break while you were trying to be gentle?


----------



## havasu (Jun 27, 2015)

That reminds me of what I had to do. I had a friend over to help me try to pull the mirror. When we decided to bust it out, he was using my blue painter's tape to tape nearly every square inch of the glass before we broke it. I commented to use the tape sparingly because it was very expensive, and he came back at me with:

"You think this tape is expensive? Compare that to an ER visit and the cost of stitches!"


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 27, 2015)

I used very thin , large head chisel under the mirror then inserted wood shims underneath to try to lift it. It cracked on the side first so I decided to break the whole thing with a hammer. 

Hava su buy your good friend a beer. So glad I wore Goggle and glove. When I lift the mirror tiny shards literally popped toward me. I tell ya nothing beats the sound of glass breaking. Gave me the chills for sure. Btw Yall really got me thinking about the 7 yrs bad luck.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 27, 2015)

...........


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2015)

It's 7 doggie years, so really only one you have to worry about...


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 28, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> It's 7 doggie years, so really only one you have to worry about...


 

I always wondered how that worked. One year of bad luck isnt that bad at all, and with time off for good behavior he could be out of the woods in 4 months.  :beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 28, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> I always wondered how that worked. One year of bad luck isnt that bad at all, and with time off for good behavior he could be out of the woods in 4 months.  :beer:



I'd say if this is his first broken mirror, nothing more than probation. (you know, overcrowding thing)


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 28, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'd say if this is his first broken mirror, nothing more than probation. (you know, overcrowding thing)


 


I have been keeping my eye on johnv for a while and I seriously doubt this is his first offence.


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 28, 2015)

Darn it I'm busted. Well I've been doing reno projects thru out the house the last the last year or so myself cuz Selfie wants thing done. Being relatively a newbie I tend o mess things up more than I get them fixed. Just trying to save a few bucks being the Econ the way it is these days.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 28, 2015)

johnv713 said:


> Darn it I'm busted. Well I've been doing reno projects thru out the house the last the last year or so myself cuz Selfie wants thing done. Being relatively a newbie I tend o mess things up more than I get them fixed. Just trying to save a few bucks being the Econ the way it is these days.



Don't worry about it, that's how we all learned. Experience is the best teacher. Next time you'll have a better understanding of stuff.


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 28, 2015)

Trials and error for the time being, thanks!


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 29, 2015)

I wish there would have been an internet forum like this years ago when I was young. All we got was the Popular Mechanic and bugging Dad and neighbors with questions. 
God it&#8217;s hard to believe Selfies were just invented back then but you had to use something called a Polaroid Swinger. All selfies were black and white also. 

Keep up the good work and tell Selfie I said hi.


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 29, 2015)

Polaroid swinger..now I'd just have to google that. Must be something way back in the 70's-80's. Got any cool stories you wanna share with us? I'm fascinated with stuffs from those era. Heard of an 8 track but never actually saw one in person.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 29, 2015)

The Swinger yes such a suggestive name and they sold for only $19.95 at my high school  wage that was half a week&#8217;s pay. The great part was all you needed was a film pack a box of one time use flash bulbs and a tube of this awful smelling stuff and a brush and after you took a photo you pulled it out of the camera along with a strip of paper and you had to look at your watch and time so many seconds and then peal it apart and you could see the photo it was on a sticky wet print that had to dry. You only had so long before the picture would fade out to brush this toxic stuff on and blow on it to dry and you had a photo of anything and no drug store person had to send it out or look at your picture before you picked it up. Selfies were alive. Only problem was peoples arms had not yet developed long enough to take a photo of themselves so others had to help you unless you used the mirror. 

Yep grab your swinger and your Kenny Loggins 8 track jump in your VW beetle with a jug of Boones Farm Strawberry and go pick up your girl. Those were the good old days. 

No 80&#8217;s though 60&#8217;s and 70&#8217;s 
Peace


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 29, 2015)

Pop has something similar but the pics come out in the front and no toxic stuff to brush on. Maybe it was the second generation Polaroid? 

Sounded like 19.95 was a lot of money back then. Give us an example what can $20 do in those days? Enough for a night on the town? And thanks for sharing.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 29, 2015)

Gallon of gas $.30


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 29, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Gallon of gas $.30




Holy stinking Batman. That's dirt cheap!


----------



## nealtw (Jun 29, 2015)

How about a new Mustang for $2200.


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 29, 2015)

That's insane!!! And today's prices are spiraling out of control on just about everything. Oh well, capitalism at its best, I guess.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 29, 2015)

johnv713 said:


> That's insane!!! And today's prices are spiraling out of control on just about everything. Oh well, capitalism at its best, I guess.



Wage increase, cost of living increase. All goes hand in hand. You only think you make more money, costs of goods rise as wages do. Sorry....


----------



## nealtw (Jun 29, 2015)

While I was growing up the local paper once a year would compare cost of houses and cars and the such to hours worked in 1950 and everything took less hrs every year. But they quit that somewhere in the eighties, I wonder why they quit.


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 29, 2015)

Because G men paid thema visit?


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 29, 2015)

Polaroid was a pretty hot item about this time

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBFs-QeqjFM[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Jun 30, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Polaroid was a pretty hot item about this time



By 1977, swiger had a whole nother meaning.:hide:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 30, 2015)

60's-70's- 80's....dang I had a lot of fun back then. 90's-now...not near as much.


----------



## elbo (Jun 30, 2015)

hey "old dog", it's better to be looking at grass than the roots!!!! I'm on the way to 90 (in a few years), I hope I make it


----------



## johnv713 (Jun 30, 2015)

Congrats to you on your way to 90 and beyond.


----------

